

POPDEEM -Have you heard of us? - geraldinec
http://www.popdeem.com/

======
nerdy
Nope!

By the way-- the white text overlaps your background at very high resolutions
and makes the product description line unreadable, especially above 1830px
wide in FF. The "Buy 1 get 1 free" overlaps "reward" which might be the single
most important word for context.

